# AKOray K-106 - awesome AA/14500 3-mode bargain - MINI REVIEW!



## DHart

Seems I just can't find a resting place when it comes to acquiring new lights. And I'm finding that there are some true bargain lights that rival lights 2x, 3x, 4x the price. The Akoray K-106 is one of them! A gem of a find in the world of flashlights.

The latest one to arrive (just today) came in from DX in Hong Kong, the Akoray K-106, featuring a CREE XR-E Q5 emitter. 

*Input Voltage/Powering Options*
Runs on anywhere from 0.7v - 4.5v; so you can feed it an alkaline, lithium, NiMH, or 14500 Li-Ion. The K-106 has 3-modes, each one programmable to any desired output level from high to low, or blink (varying rates), or strobe (varying rates), or SOS. 

*Build quality* 
The build quality is excellent. Threads are square-cut and very clean. Body is THICK (strong) and the bore is evenly centered. Double o-rings at the head mount. Threads were not lubed, but with the addition of a little Nyogel, threading is very nice and smooth.

*Switch* 
Switch is a recessed reverse-clickie (so it can tailstand) and not at all likely to turn on inside a pocket. The switch requires pressing via finger-tip as it's fairly deeply set, although with a protruding boot replacement, it could be thumb press-able.

*Modes* 
I'm not much of a fan of strobes or SOS generally, and pretty much never need a "Tokyo (or Shenzhen) light-show" from a flashlight. But I do like having strobe/SOS available if needed, so it's really nice to not have them in the regularly-used modes - that is if you don't want them there - they can be if you do! 

*Programming*
I programmed mine (quick and easy to do, using BessieBenny's guide) to be simply three levels of output: high > medium > low. Though it could be programmed low > medium > high, or high > strobe > Low, or blink > high > SOS, or low > high > SOS... or any of a huge number of possible combinations... you get the idea. This is truly an incredibly versatile UI, especially considering the price!

*Output*
In a word: AWESOME! On high I recorded an EV of 4.8 in my standardized ceiling bounce test. This is virtually indistinguishable from the output level of the D10 R2 on 14500 and a Solarforce L2 R2 3.7v lamp driven by an 18650! 

For reference, here are readings in my ceiling-bounce testing from other well known AA size lights:

Nitecore D10 R2 = 14500 Li-Ion ======= 4.9EV
Solarforce R2 3.7v lamp = 18650 ====== 4.9EV
Akoray K-106 Q5 = 14500 Li-Ion ======= 4.8EV
Romisen RC-N3 Q5 = RCR123 Li-Ion ===== 4.6EV
Liteflux LF3XT = RCR123 ============ 4.5EV
Lumapower ConneXion X2 = 14500 Li-Ion == 3.7EV
Akoray K-106 Q5 = Eneloop AA ======== 3.5EV
Lumapower ConneXion X2 = Eneloop ===== 3.4EV

*Current Draw*
Current draw on HIGH with 14500 is 1.1 amps. Clearly, on Li-Ion, the Akoray blows away the ConneXion [email protected] in output. And the ConneXion, being a three mode light - though NOT programmable - is a good comparison to the K-106. The AKOray at $20.89 (including shipping!) is half-the-price of the ConneXion X2 and blows it away in output, versatility, utility on Li-Ion. On an Eneloop, the output of the K-106 and the ConneXion X2 is close. Output levels can be changed while the light is ON by a soft press on the button, as opposed to the ConneXion X2, which must be turned off in order to select a different output level, then back on again.

No idea on runtime comparisons at this point... refer elsewhere for info on that.

*Beam Color*
The beam is nice; color is a very clean, cool-white beam as compared to the yellowish tint ConneXion X2 and D10 for example. Beam is a little ringy (very softly), but not bothersome, nor noticible on real-world subjects. It's a bright sunny day, so night time throw testing and beamshots will have to come later. 

*Finish Color*
I should note the color of the finish on this light. It's gorgeous.. a satin-finished bronze color. I like it a lot. With this bronze color and Solarforce's new gunmetal and sand finishes, black flashlights are looking a bit boring to me lately. It's nice to see some flashlights in beautiful tones besides the same-old same-old black. 

*Summary*
All in all, this is an incredible value at $20.89 including shipping..... a highly recommended AA-size light! (And I'd gladly give up my ConneXion X2 before giving up this Akoray... not even considering the K-106 is half the price of the ConneXion X2). I'm not aware of any other light with this potency and versatility in output range and powering choices at even 2x the price.

Here a link to some info provided by BessieBenny - which supported my decision to order this light. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2895765&postcount=333

Shipping time was 10 days from DX in Hong Kong to my mailbox in Washington State. Best $20.89 incl. shipping I've ever spent on a flashlight! :twothumbs


----------



## Creecher

*Re: AKOray K-106 - awesome AA/14500 3-mode bargain!*

Nice mini-review. So good in fact I decided I 'needed' one. DX don't list a K-106 at all. Well their shotgun style search engine didn't find one anyway. I just got a Romison and a Tank007, and the Akoray was next. I'm impressed with some of these cheapos, the Tank is very good.

If anyone finds one on there can you let me know? Thanks.


----------



## DHart

*Re: AKOray K-106 - awesome AA/14500 3-mode bargain!*

Creecher... the sku is 16607. This is a really wonderful light for a steal of a price!


----------



## 1dash1

DHart:

Impressive performance on 14500 li-ion cell. Looks like a great buy! :thumbsup:

. 


_For those interested in further information on the AKOray line:_

_AKOray AA & AAA Review_
_AKOray K109 Review__ (CR/RCR123 model)_


----------



## s.c.

I've a feeling this will be merged with the other Akoray threads, but I just wanted to share my praise for these lights.

I have a couple of the 106 and the 109 akorays, with two 103s on the way. I'm glad I have multiple 106s because one is a little cool but very bright, while the other isn't as bright but has a much warmer tint with an unusually large hotspot. Mine are all modded with protruding tailcaps for easier activation but at the expense of tailstanding. I find myself carrying an akoray much more often than my fenixes or my lf3xt.

They remind me of Jetbeam IBS lights: three fully programmable modes, red o-rings, and square cut threads. Its like a mini Jetbeam ST.


----------



## DHart

s.c. said:


> I've a feeling this will be merged with the other Akoray threads, but I just wanted to share my praise for these lights.
> 
> I have a couple of the 106 and the 109 akorays, with two 103s on the way. I'm glad I have multiple 106s because one is a little cool but very bright, while the other isn't as bright but has a much warmer tint with an unusually large hotspot. Mine are all modded with protruding tailcaps for easier activation but at the expense of tailstanding. I find myself carrying an akoray much more often than my fenixes or my lf3xt.
> 
> They remind me of Jetbeam IBS lights: three fully programmable modes, red o-rings, and square cut threads. Its like a mini Jetbeam ST.



s.c. I presume you just replaced the switch boot to get a protruding tailcap... can you direct me to the source/specs/sku of the replacement boot you are using?

With the experience of this 106, I know now that I won't be able to resist ordering a 109 and a 103!  (must resist, must resist...)


----------



## kramer5150

Nice... thanks for posting this.
What would you say are 2-3 things you dislike about it?


----------



## DHart

kramer... ok... what I don't like about it.. hmmm. 

Well, the clip is kinda floppy/wonky... so clip lovers may not be thrilled with the clip. Personally, I don't like clips and this one is removeable, so that negative isn't a big deal for me.

I would like to try a protruding switch boot to make switching on even easier... although the tailstanding ability is something I often use with some of my lights that can do that.

It's on the long-side for a AA light... about 1/3 inch longer than my D10 and very close to the length of the ConneXion X2.

I'm not sure if the finish is HA or not. If it isn't, that would mean it wil pick up marks more readily. For my usage, I'm really easy on my lights, so they rarely get marked up... so this isn't a biggie for me, though it might be for someone who is particularly rough on lights.

It's just a tad thicker than my other AA lights, making it ever so slightly bulkier... but not by much. The body walls are beefy thick on this light and even thickness all the way around (bored well centered). SO the ever so slight bulk is countered by being a stronger body.

A forward clickie would be nice to have, but not a deal breaker by any means.

Of course I wouldn't mind being able to ramp up/down while the light is in use (as can be done with the LF3XT and D10 for example)... but it's hard to complain about that when you can custom program three distinct levels and the total cost including shipping is under $21.

Obviously some of my nit picks can be viewed as positives as well.

So... that's about it; there's not much of any significance that I don't like about this light!


----------



## NonSenCe

finally got around to order one myself. been thinking about it for hmm.. 3 months or so. 

now that i got left a bit more than the price in DX as store credit i just couldnt resist anymore.

uses AA batteries. simple 3 mode. programmable. and "FREE"! cant loose. :twothumbs


----------



## TooManyGizmos

OP ... DHart ,

.
No product was found relating to your search:Akoray K 106

Thats the search result - it's not on the site

SKU-16607 goes to a 6 mode light that is not programable


So what dang light are you trying to refer us to ?

.


----------



## boomhauer

Great review, thanks! I've got the K-102 and love it - it exudes quality. The only thing that could be a little better is that the clicky switch is a little vague, tactiley. But it is a forward clicky. For some reason, I thought the K-106 and K-109 were forward clickies, too.

Although not HA-III, the finish seems very durable - I've dropped/banged mine a couple times with no effect.

Next AKOray for me is probably the K-109 since I already have a couple of 1AA lights, and no single CR123. They should be practically equivalent - between the CR123 and the 14500 power sources. The trick with the 109 is to get it from KD in 3 modes and Q5 emitter.


----------



## DHart

TooManyGizmos said:


> OP ... DHart ,
> 
> .
> No product was found relating to your search:Akoray K 106
> 
> Thats the search result - it's not on the site
> 
> SKU-16607 goes to a 6 mode light that is not programable
> 
> 
> So what dang light are you trying to refer us to ?
> 
> .



Ah, sorry... I forgot to mention, the description on DX is 6-mode, but the light they ship is 3-mode programmable. Read the reviews lower on the page. It is sku 16670 for model K-106... you can see it says K-106 on the light.

The description says:

Akoray Cree Q5-WC 6-Mode Memory 200-Lumen LED Flashlight with Clip (1*AA/1*14500)


----------



## s.c.

DHart said:


> s.c. I presume you just replaced the switch boot to get a protruding tailcap... can you direct me to the source/specs/sku of the replacement boot you are using?



I got them from shiningbeam. I believe they're 14 mm, they have a little stalk on the inside that needs to trimmed down. Its a tight fit, but it works. I think it looks much nicer and its much easier to operate.







kramer5150 said:


> Nice... thanks for posting this.
> What would you say are 2-3 things you dislike about it?



I personally dislike the stock button (see above). It gets hot rather quickly on high. Finish is a little weak. 



DHart said:


> Well, the clip is kinda floppy/wonky... so clip lovers may not be thrilled with the clip. Personally, I don't like clips and this one is removeable, so that negative isn't a big deal for me.



I suggest taking off the clip and use a jet-flame lighter to slightly melt the plastic covering. It will form to the clip and create more friction. It will also help protect the finish. 





TooManyGizmos said:


> OP ... DHart ,
> 
> .
> No product was found relating to your search:Akoray K 106
> 
> Thats the search result - it's not on the site
> 
> SKU-16607 goes to a 6 mode light that is not programable
> 
> 
> So what dang light are you trying to refer us to ?
> 
> .



The description on DX has not been updated. Mine have come from DX very recently and it is indeed the 3 mode. The 109, however, is still the 6 mode, but KD has the 3 mode version.


----------



## wapkil

s.c. said:


> I got them from shiningbeam. I believe they're 14 mm, they have a little stalk on the inside that needs to trimmed down. Its a tight fit, but it works. I think it looks much nicer and its much easier to operate.



The green GITD talicaps from DX also fit well (sku.5714). The black 14mm ones have the same size (sku.5742, maybe they are the same that you have) so should also be ok.



DHart said:


> kramer... ok... what I don't like about it.. hmmm.



In my light it was difficult to set the output to the lowest level. I think I was never able to set it as low as it was programmed by the factory. 

I also particularly disliked the fact that my K-106 died on me. It's converted to direct drive and screamingly bright now but taking out the circuit I lost all the fun with the modes programming :mecry:


----------



## DHart

s.c. I have a bag of assorted colors of 14mm boots from DX and initially tried to use one of them, but thought that they were too big and gave up on it. After your suggestion to use that size I just tried again and installed a nice black one in there no problem (also trimmed the center nub a bit). *Now I can activate the light with my thumb! Cool! * 

I guess I need to order _another_ K-106 now so I can have one that tailstands and one that's tacti*cool*!


----------



## s.c.

DHart said:


> s.c. I have a bag of assorted colors of 14mm boots from DX and initially tried to use one of them, but thought that they were too big and gave up on it. After your suggestion to use that size I just tried again and installed a nice black one in there no problem (also trimmed the center nub a bit). *Now I can activate the light with my thumb! Cool! *
> 
> I guess I need to order _another_ K-106 now so I can have one that tailstands and one that's tacti*cool*!



I look forward to your great photography skills showing off how good it looks with the textured black cap.


----------



## Wiggle

About the finish, it's not HAIII but it's decent. That said, mine has developed some light scratches (this was after it was dropped by me onto a pile of gravel). For the switch, I find it works fine even thumb-wise for me, but I have pointier thumbs than most people. My opinions are on k109 which I'm sure are still valid. I'm seriously thinking about getting the AA version as a gift, I just wonder if the programming will confuse people. I'm also becoming a huge fan of the programmability. Currently I find the 8L->60L->150L is working great.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Thanks for the further explanation guys , I never read the dx reviews

If you program this light as low as it will go , does it go as low as a Lightflux LF3xt,LF5xt and also Nitecore D-10 ? ... ( 1 to 3 lumens )

That would be very nice.

Thanks ....


----------



## s.c.

TooManyGizmos said:


> Thanks for the further explanation guys , I never read the dx reviews
> 
> If you program this light as low as it will go , does it go as low as a Lightflux LF3xt,LF5xt and also Nitecore D-10 ? ... ( 1 to 3 lumens )
> 
> That would be very nice.
> 
> Thanks ....



No, I wish it went that low. Its definitely lower than my fenix pd20 on low. I think it might be capable of going lower, but I can never catch it on time; the ramping is much too quick.


----------



## Wiggle

Try clicking before the ramp.


----------



## DHart

Wiggle said:


> Try clicking before the ramp.



Yes, to set to low, just half-press, or click off just before it starts the ramp up.


----------



## Zeruel

s.c. said:


> I look forward to your great photography skills showing off how good it looks with the textured black cap.



Yeah, where are they?
Shame on you. :whoopin:
I dare you to make us drool


----------



## DHart

Oh man! I guess it is about time I took some images of all these new lights that have followed me home in the last month or so...  As soon as I think I'm done, I discover a whole new vista/realm of lights that I never gave a second thought to before. Just in the last two days: I got the LD01/10440 on Thursday and today the K-106/14500... WOW!!! I'm about to go  myself just in amazement over these hot little buggers! :devil: 

The flashlight odyssey just keeps goin' and goin' and goin', doesn't it? Like the Energizer Bunny.  I'm to the point where I have to decommission (remove batteries and relegate to shelf) a bunch of my lights just to maintain battery health. :duh2: 

This is wacko.... but one thing I really have to be thankful for, in homage to the world of flashlights, is this: it's an incredibly fascinating and fun hobby AND it sure is a heck of a lot less costly than my handgun affliction was!  Sheesh! Flashlight addictions are much more manageable financially than firearms addictions. :tired: At this point, there's only one handgun that I'm kind of workin' my way around planning for... thinkin' I "need" (yeah! I need it like I need another flashlight! ). Fortunately, my love of flashlights has distracted me from buying any more guns and from shooting so much... this really keeps my reloading costs down! 

"Spend money to save money....." hmmmmmmm, I think I have a new motto!    Yes, I'm sure I'm just a wee bit crazed! But that makes life MUCH more interesting, doesn't it? :devil: (Well, I think so.) lovecpf


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Again please ...............


If you click this light before it starts ramping up, which is as low as it will go , does it go as low as a Lightflux LF3xt,LF5xt and also Nitecore D-10 ? ... ( 1 to 3 lumens )

thanks


----------



## DHart

TooManyGizmos said:


> Again please ...............
> 
> 
> If you click this light before it starts ramping up, which is as low as it will go , does it go as low as a Lightflux LF3xt,LF5xt and also Nitecore D-10 ? ... ( 1 to 3 lumens )
> 
> thanks



It goes fairly low, but not quite as low as the LF3XT does.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Thanks , DHart

I'm considering it

.


----------



## popcornpicker

Considering one? Just buy one, it's twenty bucks with free shipping.


----------



## DHart

Two days with it now and I like it so much I just ordered one for a friend of mine and also a K-103. It is kind of a no-brainer at $20. And $14 for the AAA K-103.


----------



## Wiggle

Yeah I'm really happy with my k109. I think I'm going to also get a k103.


----------



## Wiggle

TooManyGizmos said:


> Again please ...............
> 
> 
> If you click this light before it starts ramping up, which is as low as it will go , does it go as low as a Lightflux LF3xt,LF5xt and also Nitecore D-10 ? ... ( 1 to 3 lumens )
> 
> thanks



I initially guessed about 6-8 lumens but it may be even lower. My Fenix L2D looks about twice the lumens, so perhaps 5 lumens on the low end for the k109. Not sure if it's the same as k106 in that regard.


----------



## jonsson

As I understand there is no lanyard hole on this light. Do you think it is possible to drill a hole? Or maybe attach the lanyard to the clip?


----------



## LiteFan




----------



## DHart

jonsson said:


> As I understand there is no lanyard hole on this light. Do you think it is possible to drill a hole? Or maybe attach the lanyard to the clip?



Yeah... there are two small holes for the clip. They could be enlarged slightly, fitted with a split ring and voila. Or another small hole could be drilled in similar fashion as the clip holes... but a bit larger... and a scallop cut out of the rim adjacent to the hole so that the split ring could rest into the scallop, thereby facilitating tailstanding. And also, the clip could be used to attach a lanyard ring.

I should note the color of the finish on this light. It's gorgeous.. a satin-finished bronze color. I like it a lot. With this bronze color and Solarforce's new gunmetal and sand finishes, black flashlights are looking a bit boring to me lately . It's nice to see some flashlights in beautiful tones besides the same-old same-old black.


----------



## Benson

DHart said:


> Yeah... there are two small holes for the clip. They could be enlarged slightly, fitted with a split ring and voila. Or another small hole could be drilled in similar fashion as the clip holes... but a bit larger... and a scallop cut out of the rim adjacent to the hole so that the split ring could rest into the scallop, thereby facilitating tailstanding. And also, the clip could be used to attach a lanyard ring.


Another option some folks use is to remove the clip and loop the string in the same track the clip was in, and coming out the same two notches. That's for lanyards with a fine attachment loop; obviously it doesn't work with straight paracord.


----------



## bansuri

DHart said:


> Oh man! I guess it is about time I took some images of all these new lights that have followed me home in the last month or so...  As soon as I think I'm done, I discover a whole new vista/realm of lights that I never gave a second thought to before. Just in the last two days: I got the LD01/10440 on Thursday and today the K-106/14500... WOW!!! I'm about to go  myself just in amazement over these hot little buggers! :devil:
> 
> The flashlight odyssey just keeps goin' and goin' and goin', doesn't it? Like the Energizer Bunny.  I'm to the point where I have to decommission (remove batteries and relegate to shelf) a bunch of my lights just to maintain battery health. :duh2:
> 
> This is wacko.... but one thing I really have to be thankful for, in homage to the world of flashlights, is this: it's an incredibly fascinating and fun hobby AND it sure is a heck of a lot less costly than my handgun affliction was!  Sheesh! Flashlight addictions are much more manageable financially than firearms addictions. :tired: At this point, there's only one handgun that I'm kind of workin' my way around planning for... thinkin' I "need" (yeah! I need it like I need another flashlight! ). Fortunately, my love of flashlights has distracted me from buying any more guns and from shooting so much... this really keeps my reloading costs down!
> 
> "Spend money to save money....." hmmmmmmm, I think I have a new motto!    Yes, I'm sure I'm just a wee bit crazed! But that makes life MUCH more interesting, doesn't it? :devil: (Well, I think so.) lovecpf




D, I couldn't agree more. I've been waiting all my life for the flashlight revolution and I'm glad it's finally here. We just didn't have many options 20 years ago, how many maglights could you own? The quality of these lights is such that you'll be able to keep them for the rest of your life and, if history is any indicator, will be happy you've got them when an emergency strikes. 
This is the golden age of Flashlights, Multitools, and WalkieTalkies. At last.
Oh yeah, I liked the 106 so much I had to get the 109!


Edit: Pics are a little dark, I'm working on it.
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv130/Kamaji_2006/IMG_0169.jpg
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv130/Kamaji_2006/IMG_0170.jpg
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv130/Kamaji_2006/IMG_0171.jpg
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv130/Kamaji_2006/IMG_0172.jpg
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv130/Kamaji_2006/IMG_0173.jpg
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv130/Kamaji_2006/IMG_0174.jpg
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv130/Kamaji_2006/IMG_0178.jpg
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv130/Kamaji_2006/IMG_0179.jpg


----------



## DHart

As for the low setting... here are some EV readings taken just about 16" from the light, meter pointed directly at the flashlight center of beam. Lights were all set at their lowest level of output. My low output "king" is
the LF3XT. (Haven't tested the low on my Jet III-M, however).

LF3XT/Li-Ion==========1.7 EV
D10/Li-Ion===========2.5 EV
ConneXion X2/Eneloop====2.6 EV
LD01/Alkaline=========5.6 EV (factory rated @ 10 lumens)
K-106/Li-Ion==========6.1 EV (guesstimate of perhaps 15 lumens +/-)

Keep in mind that each EV change of 1 represents a doubling or halving of light output. And remember, these are direct readings (lux), not to be compared to my ceiling bounce EV readings, which help get a bit closer to lumens-oriented measurements.

So, the hotspot of the K-106 running on a 14500 Li-Ion on low is about 50% brighter than the hotspot of the LD01 on low. If the LD01 on low is 10 lumens, then I will guesstimate that the K-106 on low (with 14500 Li-Ion) is, perhaps somewhere in the neighborhood of 15 lumens? This difference is just slightly noticible in use.


----------



## 1dash1

DHart:

What do you make of BessieBenny's comment about the output dropping 50% after 2 minutes on 14500 cells? Can you try running your flashlight for 2+ minutes, then measure the change in EV output?


----------



## DHart

1dash1 said:


> DHart:
> 
> What do you make of BessieBenny's comment about the output dropping 50% after 2 minutes on 14500 cells? Can you try running your flashlight for 2+ minutes, then measure the change in EV output?



1dash1... I just ran the K-106 on high (with a fairly fresh 14500) for 7 minutes, metering it every minute... no change at all from start to end. Light got fairly warm, not hot... it was resting on a bookcase the entire time.


----------



## s.c.

bansuri said:


> http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv130/Kamaji_2006/IMG_0178.jpg
> http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv130/Kamaji_2006/IMG_0179.jpg



Please tell me what you used to cover up that clip!!! It looks like exactly what I'm looking for. 

I just received my akoray 103 (aaa q5). That's a great little light too, but that's for a different thread.


----------



## Benson

DHart said:


> As for the low setting... here are some EV readings taken just about 16" from the light, meter pointed directly at the flashlight center of beam.


So aren't you comparing lux rather than lumens? Extrapolating from a ratio here to a ratio of lumens is only valid if the beam patterns are identical.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

I think it's all guesswork ...................

without comparisson beamshots 10 feet from a wall.

and using all the various batteries.

.


----------



## DHart

Benson said:


> So aren't you comparing lux rather than lumens? Extrapolating from a ratio here to a ratio of lumens is only valid if the beam patterns are identical.



Benson... yep... it is lux. I modified my wording a little to help convey that better. So converting to lumens is definitely guesswork. I did this comparison this way because the outputs are too low for a ceiling bounce... and I was too lazy to cobble together a bounce of greater efficiency. May do that one of these days, though. 

I still think that if the LD01 is putting out around 10 lumens, then the K-106 is somewhere in the rough neighborhood of 15 or so... yes, very rough comparison especially, as TMG mentions, different cell chemistries, etc. But I think the comparison has value, taking into consideration that no hard and fast numbers are being generated... just giving one a rough idea of the overall difference in outputs.


----------



## boomhauer

s.c. said:


> Please tell me what you used to cover up that clip!!! It looks like exactly what I'm looking for.


 
Looks like heat shrink tubing - thinner, tighter and good color for the light.


----------



## bansuri

s.c. said:


> Please tell me what you used to cover up that clip!!! It looks like exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> I just received my akoray 103 (aaa q5). That's a great little light too, but that's for a different thread.


SC, It's just some heatshrink tubing. For the record: not all heat-shrink tubing is alike. This is some cheap stuff I got at Harbor Freight on sale for $1. Comes with 3 sizes, but they're all on the thin side. 
Check your inbox. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1dash1

DHart said:


> 1dash1... I just ran the K-106 on high (with a fairly fresh 14500) for 7 minutes, metering it every minute... no change at all from start to end. Light got fairly warm, not hot... it was resting on a bookcase the entire time.


 
DHart:

Thanks, that's very reassuring.


----------



## CivilSurvey

I just bought an AKOray K-106 - 5-mode - I'm running it with a 14500 Lithium cell.
230+/- lumens <--

I:candle:tested the K-106 in the dark of night against every other flashlight I have and nothing compares.:wow:A flashlight slightly larger than a roll of dimes. :thinking:Anyone thinking about a new pocket flashlight or kAsS gift, look no further.

CS:duck:


----------



## Lighthouse one

Be aware....mine burned out after 1 day. THe drivers have trouble handling the heat . I replaced mine with a single level 750 ma driver. Now I have a great light!


----------



## joshconsulting

Been running mine for several months, no problems. Have drained it from full to empty more then once with no ventilation or heatsinking (hand etc.), never had a single problem. Awesome light :thumbsup:


----------



## hyperloop

DHart said:


> Ah, sorry... I forgot to mention, the description on DX is 6-mode, but the light they ship is 3-mode programmable. Read the reviews lower on the page. It is sku 16670 for model K-106... you can see it says K-106 on the light.
> 
> The description says:
> 
> Akoray Cree Q5-WC 6-Mode Memory 200-Lumen LED Flashlight with Clip (1*AA/1*14500)



i read in another post where the K106 shipped were the 6 modes and not the 3 mode programmables. If it helps at all, i ordered my K106 here but at the time it wasnt in a kit form just the light alone and it came as the 3 mode programmable.

Great review, love this little light. Am in fact thinking of selling my Jetbeam and keeping the Akoray


----------



## awid

Is this once you go 14500 you can't go back to AA a bunch of bs?


----------



## hyperloop

awid said:


> Is this once you go 14500 you can't go back to AA a bunch of bs?



Not really, 14500s will give you the maximum output but at the same time it comes with lower runtime, my protected 14500s will simply cut off the light when its PCB activates so, depending on what i need the light for, i would switch between 14500s and eneloops.

Say if i was EDC-ing the light and was heading out with buddies for a drink or whatever, then i'd probably use a 14500 for the 'wow' factor but if i was out fishing overnight, then i'd probably use an eneloop as it would be more practical.


----------



## MojaveMoon07

Can I order the K-106 from any place else yet besides dealextreme or kaidomain ?


----------



## lundeholm

I've been carrying my k-109 since I got it in june but I just hit the jackpot when I reprogrammed it! The low level is now really low, even compared to a fenix e01 and an itp a3 upgrade 

Beamshots (alkaline on itp/fenix and rcr123 on the akoray):







I wonder what the runtime would be  30 hours? 

Bonus image showing the itp a3's PWM in low mode:





Akoray:


----------



## brted

Those are neat pictures. Nice job.


----------



## reflecyion

after receiving the 5 mode non-programmable version, i'm wishing i had the 3-mode version instead.

my nkoray k106 has some sort of 'mode memory' where it memorizes the last mode used and advances to the next mode in the sequence when turned back on....no matter how long it's been left off!

so say i'm using the light's lowest setting for a while, then turn it off. when i go to use the light again, no matter how long i wait, it will be in strobe mode. 

just a heads up for anyone considering the 5 mode version.


----------



## Gryffin

Ugh. That's not "mode memory", that's a PITA!

Guess I got lucky. Mine came from KD, and is the three-mode. Memory works properly, and the output is better than every other 1x14500 light I have other than my Quark Tactical, which throws a bit better. Made me a diffuser out of a clear water bottle cap, it's now pretty much perfect for around the house or office. And for the money, easily the best deal I know of in that form factor!!


----------



## collo

reflecyion said:


> after receiving the 5 mode non-programmable version, i'm wishing i had the 3-mode version instead.
> 
> my nkoray k106 has some sort of 'mode memory' where it memorizes the last mode used and advances to the next mode in the sequence when turned back on....no matter how long it's been left off!
> 
> so say i'm using the light's lowest setting for a while, then turn it off. when i go to use the light again, no matter how long i wait, it will be in strobe mode.
> 
> just a heads up for anyone considering the 5 mode version.


 
Both my brother and I ended up with this version and it is quite a nuisance. What would be involved in converting them to direct drive?


----------



## LeifUK

Mine is the 5 mode. It has mode memory, but it does not kick in until the light has been off for a few minutes. Changing modes on this light is so easy that it is not a problem.


----------



## old4570

Take no chances , Akoray Ak-16 3 mode Programmable . 
Cr123A / 14500 / AA 

I got 1 mode down to around 2-3Lumen , it took about 10 tries , as its all in the timing ..

Do the 5 clicky thing to change modes and set light level ..
You have to time it just right , I used a stopwatch , now I have 2-3Lumen output . If you wait for the light to start , your too late . By the time you can see the beam , your already around 20Lumen . 

Oh yeah , Akoray :thumbsup: 

Im going to have to buy another K-16 before there gone .


----------



## jabe1

old4570 said:


> Take no chances , Akoray Ak-16 3 mode Programmable .
> Cr123A / 14500 / AA
> 
> I got 1 mode down to around 2-3Lumen , it took about 10 tries , as its all in the timing ..
> 
> Do the 5 clicky thing to change modes and set light level ..
> You have to time it just right , I used a stopwatch , now I have 2-3Lumen output . If you wait for the light to start , your too late . By the time you can see the beam , your already around 20Lumen .
> 
> Oh yeah , Akoray :thumbsup:
> 
> Im going to have to buy another K-16 before there gone .



Can you provide a link?


----------



## old4570

Review 

+ there is a link to sales page .


----------



## brted

old4570 said:


> Im going to have to buy another K-16 before there gone .



Old4570 - Thanks for the link to your review. How does it work with a 16340? I guess you add a spacer? Does a 14500 rattle?

Gryffin - How long ago did you get yours from KD? If I order the one with ProductID=6974, is that what you have? KD says it has infinite variable brightness, so does that mean it is programmable too? The thing stopping me from getting the Akoray is I'm not sure it will really be programmable, and I'm not sure it will be as bright as some people say. Also some seem very bluish. Does yours have a bluish tint?


----------



## march.brown

I ordered a Nkoray K-106 but was sent the identical Trustfire F20 ... It is the five mode with memory ... It is really the nicest little torch you could wish to own ... I am not interested in setting the output level down to a couple of lumens, so for me it is perfect the way it is ... I really cannot understand why people would want to spend mega-bucks on a posh make when something like this is so good ... DX had them on sale for $13-90 including postage ... It is the ideal pocket torch and it is so easy to carry another AA battery if needed ... I think I've talked myself into buying another one.
.


----------



## old4570

brted said:


> Old4570 - Thanks for the link to your review. How does it work with a 16340? I guess you add a spacer? Does a 14500 rattle?
> 
> Gryffin - How long ago did you get yours from KD? If I order the one with ProductID=6974, is that what you have? KD says it has infinite variable brightness, so does that mean it is programmable too? The thing stopping me from getting the Akoray is I'm not sure it will really be programmable, and I'm not sure it will be as bright as some people say. Also some seem very bluish. Does yours have a bluish tint?



No , 16340 goes right in , no spacers .. [ Designed for 16340 / 14500 / AA ] 
No rattle , there is a plastic sleeve top and bottom for the longer AA 14500 to hold them in place , actually if you shake it with the CR123A/16340 there is a slight rattle .


----------



## Gryffin

brted said:


> Gryffin - How long ago did you get yours from KD? If I order the one with ProductID=6974, is that what you have? KD says it has infinite variable brightness, so does that mean it is programmable too? The thing stopping me from getting the Akoray is I'm not sure it will really be programmable, and I'm not sure it will be as bright as some people say. Also some seem very bluish. Does yours have a bluish tint?



Got mine a couple months ago.

Yeah, it's programmable; I set mine to ~10% > ~50% > 100%, no strobes or SOS. The other folks here are right, it's tough to get REALLY low as it ramps up from zero, but the programming is very easy.

As far as brightness, it's got great output, but doesn't throw as well as some, like my Quark AA Tactical. I don't mind, though; I carry it for EDC work, almost always up close where I'd rather light up more than a 3" circle. Heck, like I said, I even put a (removeable) diffuser on it. 

Oh, and the tint on mine is good. Not a fashionable warm white, but definitely NOT bluish.


----------



## brted

Gryffin said:


> Got mine a couple months ago.



Thanks for the info. I'm glad to hear about the tint. Did you get the K-106 or the AK-16 like old4570 got?


----------



## Benson

old4570 said:


> No , 16340 goes right in , no spacers .. [ Designed for 16340 / 14500 / AA ]
> No rattle , there is a plastic sleeve top and bottom for the longer AA 14500 to hold them in place , actually if you shake it with the CR123A/16340 there is a slight rattle .


I lost my K-106 some time ago, and haven't gotten a new one yet; I was thinking about the AK-16, but I'm hoping it would also be usable with 17500, or better yet 18500 cells. (Obviously this would require removal of the plastic centering sleeves, but I can do that. ) Any chance you could check the tube ID?


----------



## old4570

17mm ID


----------



## LeifUK

march.brown said:


> I ordered a Nkoray K-106 but was sent the identical Trustfire F20 ... It is the five mode with memory ... It is really the nicest little torch you could wish to own ... I am not interested in setting the output level down to a couple of lumens, so for me it is perfect the way it is ... I really cannot understand why people would want to spend mega-bucks on a posh make when something like this is so good ... DX had them on sale for $13-90 including postage ... It is the ideal pocket torch and it is so easy to carry another AA battery if needed ... I think I've talked myself into buying another one.
> .



I largely agree with you. It is my emergency torch, and I used it last night when a colleague alerted me to a slow puncture on one of my car tyres. Without the torch it would have been impossible to check it and tricky to pump it up. But premium brand units do provide maybe 50% more output and that might be worth the money to some. And of course these Chinese dealers seem to supply units with slight changes to the interface/behaviour as time goes by. It is pot luck. And I see nothing in the cheap units that can match a premium 2 x AA torch. The fact that the AK-106 is type II hard anodising, hence slightly softer than type III is unimportant to me. (My Fenix torch even arrived with chips in the surface.)

Note: I meant 50% more runtime.


----------



## Egsise

LeifUK said:


> But premium brand units do provide maybe 50% more output and that might be worth the money to some.


Output or runtime.
With +50% more runtime theres no need to carry spare battery...


----------



## march.brown

Egsise said:


> Output or runtime.
> With +50% more runtime theres no need to carry spare battery...


.
The Nkoray K-106 only costs $13-90 including postage ... Mine has five preset modes and memory and suits me perfectly as an EDC ... At this price, I certainly don't mind carrying one spare battery ... The K-106 with its one spare battery will have a better run time than even the most super expensive single AA torch even if the efficiency is double that of the K-106.

Bear in mind that the K-106 is only a tiny slim EDC torch ... If I need a proper torch, I would also carry a Solarforce L2 which still fits into my pocket particularly with the smooth bezel.

There will also (always) be at least one torch in the glove compartment of the car ... Probably the Saik SA-8 plus an even cheaper one.

The EDC is great for things like "looking for dog biscuits under the furniture" or "looking under the car seats for Grandchildrens sticky sweets" or even for checking car tyres in the dark (as per LeifUK). 

I certainly don't need a mega-expensive torch for these simple non-combat situations.
.


----------



## LeifUK

Egsise said:


> Output or runtime.
> With +50% more runtime theres no need to carry spare battery...



Apologies. 50% more runtime.


----------



## awid

My K-106 blew up the moment I tried to turn it on with a 14500.


----------



## johnypic

please can someone help me, how do i program my akoray k-106 useing bessiebenny,s guide. problem is i cannot find the guide. thanks johnypic


----------



## shark_za

In the LED section, one of the stickys is programmable guide. 
First one is Akoray. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2970972&postcount=42


I got mine yesterday and I'm suitably impressed. 
Great value for the money. 

I ordered mine with the packaged blue Trustfire 14500's in that set with charger. Quick and I got the one I wanted, my best Chinese shopping yet. 

All the good mentioned in this article are valid, the only bad I have is the torch head is super light, this nothingness feeling makes me think its not as well made as others. Heatsinking and other durability? 
This is purely subjective and I am seriously biased as I got a Leatherman Serac S3 this weekend. That is built like a tank, stainless head and all.
Low weight is a positive for EDC though. 

The other negative is the beam profile, I have been spoilt and this has a few rings. 

I got at least 5 lumen low, its really nice for late at night and it blasts away at full power with the 14500's. 

On low the rings are not visible and on high its so bright who cares ! :twothumbs

For the record, mine works with both 14500 and AA, square threads, orange tailcap, dual o-ring, bought off KD as the combo pack.


----------



## KnifeGeek

I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to change out the switch boot on this particular light? I ordered the GITD ones of DX with the light. 

Thanks in advance!:twothumbs


----------



## RepProdigious

KnifeGeek said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to change out the switch boot on this particular light? I ordered the GITD ones of DX with the light.
> 
> Thanks in advance!:twothumbs



For some pics on this, check my k109/ak16 thread (106 should basically be the same). Post 91 in that thread shows how the bigger button 'fits' assuming the 106 has the same sized hole.....

The body and tail section unscrew and after that you can wedge the plastic out of the bottom and disassemble everything!


----------



## HarveyRich

I have an Akoray k-105, which must be an older model. Anyone have an idea of how this compares to the k-106? Mine is programmable in 3 modes and takes 14500 batteries as well. When I compare it on high with 14500 batteries to my Quark MiNi AA also on 14500 batteries, the Quark is much brighter. The MiNi AA is also considerably smaller: dimensions are 3.1 in x .69 in, while my Akoray is 3.84 in x .82 in. 

The Akoray is programmable (the clickie is very tight) , while the Quark only has three twisty modes (I actually like the twisty format). So, a second question is: is it worth my while to get the updated models of the Akoray, the k-106 or the k-16?


----------



## KnifeGeek

RepProdigious said:


> For some pics on this, check my k109/ak16 thread (106 should basically be the same). Post 91 in that thread shows how the bigger button 'fits' assuming the 106 has the same sized hole.....
> 
> The body and tail section unscrew and after that you can wedge the plastic out of the bottom and disassemble everything!



Thanks I should be able to figure it out from there. Much appreciated. I dont know if this even qualifies as a mod but its my first either way.


----------



## M52 POWER!

The driver in this 3 mode programmable flashlight is worth $20 alone. If anybody has a source for JUST the driver please let me know!!


----------



## Tuikku

I´ve been reading this thread more closely now for first time.
Is this DX sku16607 still "the good ones"? Is this model still programmable as described in earlier posts, select any 3 modes, ramping when selecting low/med?

Sounds interestingly cheap :huh:


----------



## brted

Sometimes you get an actual 6-mode light from DX that isn't as good and you can't return it since that is what they are advertising. AFAIK the only reliable source is kaidomain.com


----------



## Tuikku

brted said:


> Sometimes you get an actual 6-mode light from DX that isn't as good and you can't return it since that is what they are advertising. AFAIK the only reliable source is kaidomain.com




Has anyone recently purchased K-106 from there? Comments?

KD seems to have free shipping also. I haven't bought anything from there yet.


----------



## kwalker

I got a K106 a month ago from DX (6 mode) and it flickered at first but is fine now after I cleaned up the tail switch threads (brass brush). I tried a 14500 to see how bright it would be and as you can read on DX, once you use the higher voltage, a normal 1.5v batt won't work anymore. So, it will only operate on a 14500, but that's fine because it is very bright. One more thing; it's not a programable memory so that's another mark against it, but it's okay


----------



## brted

Tuikku said:


> Has anyone recently purchased K-106 from there? Comments?
> 
> KD seems to have free shipping also. I haven't bought anything from there yet.



I got my K-106 from KD in February and had no problems. They are pretty similar but maybe not quite as good as DX.


----------



## shark_za

I believe KD actually has/had stock on hand recently, they offer/offered a combo pack made up of a K-106 with 2x Trustfire 14500's and a charger. 
I would assume they built a few up and kept them as the shipping was the quickest I have ever received from the east. 

The K-106 was 3-mode and can use 14500 or AA interchangeably.
If this is still the case, who knows!!! 

My next order from them has been sitting for a month in pending status.
Hit and miss.


----------



## Tally-ho

Tuikku said:


> KD seems to have free shipping also. I haven't bought anything from there yet.



I received an akoray K109, a tank007 007 and a blackcat osram that work fine.
Ordered last month, it took 3 weeks to receive it. I live in France, so maybe the delivery took longer due to volcano problem.

I re-read this thread yesterday and realized that the akoray K109 (shorter body than K106) 3 modes was programmable like K106 3 modes. I replaced mode1-100% with a low-low, I kept mode2-50% and replaced mode3-stobe with 100%. I liked this flashlight but now I'm very pleased with low-mid-high + memory.
The beam has a darker ring between spot and spill.


----------



## Ian2381

kwalker said:


> I got a K106 a month ago from DX (6 mode) and it flickered at first but is fine now after I cleaned up the tail switch threads (brass brush). I tried a 14500 to see how bright it would be and as you can read on DX, once you use the higher voltage, a normal 1.5v batt won't work anymore. So, it will only operate on a 14500, but that's fine because it is very bright. One more thing; it's not a programable memory so that's another mark against it, but it's okay



I have two K106 from DX and it also flickers until I cleaned it and put some DeoxIT ®. 
Mine can use both AA and 14500. Its just twice as bright on 14500.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuikku

So, if I set an order for DX, I get a 6-mode non-programmable but if I order from KD there is or there HAS been a chance to get programmable K-106? :thinking:


----------



## brted

It *will* be the 3-mode programmable. That's all they sell. And they list it as being 3 modes and programmable, so if somehow they send you one that isn't, you can do an RMA.


----------



## hyperloop

Just received my 2nd K-106 from KD, was faster than expected and the light is great, same good quality and ease of programming too. Gave away my 1st K-106 to a buddy who had need of a good light and decided to just get another one.


----------



## Tuikku

brted said:


> It *will* be the 3-mode programmable. That's all they sell. And they list it as being 3 modes and programmable, so if somehow they send you one that isn't, you can do an RMA.



Thanks for this info!

I believe Paypal will be sent shortly :thumbsup:


----------



## sithjedi333

Hi, I have a couple of questions about the AK-16:

1) has anyone else modding it to an XPG had the same experience as old4570 and had to go back to the original emitter, or have there been success stories as well?

2) does the AK-16 have the same issues indicated in some of the AK-106 reviews, where if you use a Lion, it burns out the driver and you cannot go back to 1.2-1.5V AA? Is there any way to avoid this?

Thanks.


----------



## brted

sithjedi333 said:


> Hi, I have a couple of questions about the AK-16:
> 
> 1) has anyone else modding it to an XPG had the same experience as old4570 and had to go back to the original emitter, or have there been success stories as well?
> 
> 2) does the AK-16 have the same issues indicated in some of the AK-106 reviews, where if you use a Lion, it burns out the driver and you cannot go back to 1.2-1.5V AA? Is there any way to avoid this?
> 
> Thanks.



I have a K-106 and changed the emitter to an XP-G with no problems, except that the reflector is designed for an XR-E, so it doesn't throw as well. Also there is hole under where the LED sits, so if you get an LED on a 10mm round board, you won't have much contact area (poor heat transfer) or will have to fill in the hole somehow.

The AK-106's that burn out are usually the 5-mode version, not the better made (and lower driven) 3-mode version. Since the AK-16 is 3-mode, I wouldn't think there would be that problem, but I don't actually have one.


----------



## Tuikku

Got it today!

Somehow I have forgotten some parts of reviews. I was a bit surprised about square cut threads and battery protection capability :twothumbs


----------



## ky70

Sometimes I forget how great a deal this light is. Mine is sitting in my car glove box for emergency duty, but I need to EDC it for a few days so he doesn't feel neglected. That's right, he's got feelings


----------



## Tally-ho

Tuikku said:


> I believe Paypal will be sent shortly :thumbsup:





Tuikku said:


> Got it today!



20 days to receive it...lucky you !


----------



## Tuikku

Tally-ho said:


> 20 days to receive it...lucky you !



I was a bit amazed!
If I remember correctly, it was not shipped in a few days so travel time was only about 2 weeks...
DX takes 4-6 weeks, by some mistake or a miracle may only take 3.


----------



## RedForest UK

I get my DX orders regularly within 2 weeks and sometimes within one. The same cannot be said for kaidomain however..


----------



## old4570

Yep , both KD and DX have been slow with some orders , almost a month to get a charger and some O rings from DX , and about a month now and waiting for a little AAA light [ KD ].. In fact Its been so long the price has gone up on the light , and Im just waiting for KD to cancel the order . 

Im still trying to find the rarest of all the Akoray's , the little AAA 5 mode .


----------



## mccririck

Can you still get the 3-mode AA?


----------



## rekd0514

I only see the 5 and 6 mode ones. 

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.AKOray_K106_Flashlight-27971

I think I am going to get one.


----------



## ky70

rekd0514 said:


> I only see the 5 and 6 mode ones.


 
There is a lot of variance in quality between the 5 and 6 mode lights when comapared to the 3 mode. The 3 mode K 106 available a KD is a more "proven" light, but if I were buying any of the non programmable variaitions, I would buy the 5 mode as that one seems to have a better history of reliability than the 6 mode.


----------



## rekd0514

Cool I will grab the 5 mode from DX most likely. I kind of want the ITP A3 too, but it is quite a bit more for such a smaller light. I would also have to grab me some AAA rechargables. I guess you gotta pay for the quality, but  it just seems weird paying that much when I payed $25-30 for 2 POB HIDs shipped to my door. Now those were good for the moola!


----------



## DeadButAlive

sithjedi333 said:


> 2) does the AK-16 have the same issues indicated in some of the AK-106 reviews, where if you use a Lion, it burns out the driver and you cannot go back to 1.2-1.5V AA? Is there any way to avoid this?



I got an AK-16 from KD last month (took about 2 weeks to get it from them) and I run it primarily on 14500 Lion batteries. High mode is brighter with Lion than with NiMH or alkaline, but no problems with burning out. Its a great little light and the programmable interface is a model for other manufacturers to emulate. If they would put the UI in a tactical thower version with a neutral emitter


----------



## sithjedi333

I got my AK-16 in 2 weeks too and am using 14500. This light is awesome and I find myself using it more than my more expensive lights. Love the versatility, programmability and build quality. If I had a new flashaholic friend I would tell them to buy the AK-16, ITP A3 Upgrade, and Solarforce lego, and they'd be set.


----------



## RepProdigious

I also bought an AK-16 a couple of weeks ago, but i found myself not using it at all because AA size batteries are too fiddly to get in and the light is just too big for 16340..... So i ended up destroying it to make THE ULTIMATE AKORAY EVAH!!

Please meet my newest ghetto no-budget diy mod;

The Akoray edding 18650


:laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've been carrying an Akoray K-106 for about a week. Nice little multimode light, especially for the price, however mine just failed. It turns out that the battery contact plate in the light's head isn't quite wide enough to provide good mechanical support and was only held in place by a couple of blobs of solder spaced 180 degrees apart on the outer edge of the ring. One of the blobs broke loose and the contact plate was flapping around inside the head.

I've just added a number of solder blobs around the perimeter of the ring and it's working again, but it's overly sensitive to vibration and can switch modes simply by bumping it.

The next time I have to open it up I'll probably add a copper wire around the perimeter of the contact plate to provide better support for the solder connection. In the meantime I have to treat it gently.


----------



## LobsterX

mode switching might mean the spring's a little loose.... You might wanna try adding a 1mm spacer at the "-ve-" end of the battery for stability


----------



## PhotonWrangler

LobsterX said:


> mode switching might mean the spring's a little loose.... You might wanna try adding a 1mm spacer at the "-ve-" end of the battery for stability



Thanks LobsterX, I will try that.


----------



## Tuikku

One day I was changing a battery and noticed, that threads on mine are actually quite well made. If "ON", I could easily use it as a twisty. It took only far less than 1/6 of a turn to operate ON/OFF or toggle modes. Almost none threadplay whatsoever...


----------



## Tuikku

RepProdigious said:


> I also bought an AK-16 a couple of weeks ago, but i found myself not using it at all because AA size batteries are too fiddly to get in and the light is just too big for 16340..... So i ended up destroying it to make THE ULTIMATE AKORAY EVAH!!
> 
> Please meet my newest ghetto no-budget diy mod;
> 
> The Akoray edding 18650
> 
> 
> :laughing:



From this thread I found out your tip on overheating.

I rarely use my lights more than 3 minutes. I tested my K-106 and yes, it cut the power after about 3 minutes.

I found some really old "zalman" thermalgrease leftovers, applied it and yes!
No more thermal issues!
Lamp body though got so hot at table after about 20min, that it was unpleasant to keep in hand. Huge difference.



Has anyone tested runtime with 14500 and eneloops?
I believe I got only about 20+minutes on 14500 and was on 3.6V when I stopped the test. Bad battery? Should it be more like 30min?

Eneloop seems to keep it up roughly an hour :candle:


----------



## RepProdigious

Tuikku said:


> From this thread I found out your tip on overheating.
> 
> I rarely use my lights more than 3 minutes. I tested my K-106 and yes, it cut the power after about 3 minutes.
> 
> I found some really old "zalman" thermalgrease leftovers, applied it and yes!
> No more thermal issues!
> Lamp body though got so hot at table after about 20min, that it was unpleasant to keep in hand. Huge difference.



Indeed, thermal grease does wonders on these lights and its a very nice way to show that thermal grease actually does do its job quite well! In fact, if you actually intend to use any Akoray on high its a must-mod in my book and an easy one at that! Glad it helped you out!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

RepProdigious said:


> Indeed, thermal grease does wonders on these lights and its a very nice way to show that thermal grease actually does do its job quite well! In fact, if you actually intend to use any Akoray on high its a must-mod in my book and an easy one at that! Glad it helped you out!



Adding this to my list of things to do on this light. Thanks.


----------



## RepProdigious

PhotonWrangler said:


> Adding this to my list of things to do on this light. Thanks.



So you haven't had any thermal issues with yours yet? I bet you haven't tried running it on Li-ions for sustained periods 

Just unscrew the pill and apply the thermal grease on the inside of the head half way in (with the glass and reflector still in place). Do not put the stuff on the pill itself because if you do put it on there you will smear the stuff all over the threads and it will get on the battery-tube making your hands dirty every time you change a battery...... And that thermal grease is quite nasty.


----------



## ky70

RepProdigious said:


> So you haven't had any thermal issues with yours yet? I bet you haven't tried running it on Li-ions for sustained periods
> 
> Just unscrew the pill and apply the thermal grease on the inside of the head half way in (with the glass and reflector still in place). Do not put the stuff on the pill itself because if you do put it on there you will smear the stuff all over the threads and it will get on the battery-tube making your hands dirty every time you change a battery...... And that thermal grease is quite nasty.


 
If you get chance at some point, could you post pics of exactly where the thermal grease should be applied? And what kind of thermal grease can be used? Any advice is appreciated as I've done nothing to my k-106 and I would like to protect it better.


----------



## asfaltpiloot

RepProdigious said:


> So you haven't had any thermal issues with yours yet? I bet you haven't tried running it on Li-ions for sustained periods
> 
> Just unscrew the pill and apply the thermal grease on the inside of the head half way in (with the glass and reflector still in place). Do not put the stuff on the pill itself because if you do put it on there you will smear the stuff all over the threads and it will get on the battery-tube making your hands dirty every time you change a battery...... And that thermal grease is quite nasty.


 
I did the same thing !!! 
Used Artic Alumina and applied it with a q-tip.


----------



## RepProdigious

ky70 said:


> If you get chance at some point, could you post pics of exactly where the thermal grease should be applied? And what kind of thermal grease can be used? Any advice is appreciated as I've done nothing to my k-106 and I would like to protect it better.



Lucky lucky you! I had my cut-up AK16 that still needed to undergo the treatment...... So i took some pictures for you on the process!

Its no rocket science but i can give you a few tips on how to prevent a mess:

Needed:
-Akoray light
-Tissue or alike for cleaning
-Toothpicks
-Tools to get the LED-pill out and back in tightly (i use a fine screwdriver)
-Thermal grease, any CPU-grade stuff will do! Just go to your local computer specialist store and buy the smallest cheapest tube they have and dont get tempted to buy superduper-ultra-high-grade-80%REALsilver or whatever junk they use for it nowadays.... I used a tube that came free with a zalmann cooler (i installed the cooler with other grease)

Step one - Disassemble the head and get everything as clean as possible this includes the lens, rubber o-ring, reflector and especially the threads on both the outer shell and the LED pill. Get all the parts as good as you can because after the thermal grease you do not want to open the light ever again (it'll make a mess)!!

Step two - Partial re-assemble. Insert the o-ring back in place with some proper o-ring lube to keep things watertight en drop the lens and reflector back in. Double check there's no flint or other junk left in the head behind the lens. Set the led-pill aside.





Note the nice little paste-tube in the pic? Its plenty for two lights!!

The inside on the head, nice and clean!!





Step three - Get your thermal paste and drop a little blob in the head, make sure its all on the deepest half of the threads!!





And then use the toothpick to work in into the threads nice and easy.





Now, it doesn't really matter if your thermal grease makes it all the way round or not. When you screw the pill back in the beginning of the thread on the pill will take some of the excess grease and will push it around every pass. If there's too much excess it will end up next to the reflector so this is not a problem (just a waste of paste  )

Here's a better view on how the grease ended up on my light:





The most important thing is that the thermal grease is only in the lower half of the threads!

Step four - Screw the pill back in! This will go a bit harder as soon as you hit the thermal paste because you have to work it all around so use tools you can put some force behind! Get it all the way back in there and you're all done!!!


----------



## RepProdigious

Crap.... double srry


----------



## PhotonWrangler

RepProdigious said:


> So you haven't had any thermal issues with yours yet? I bet you haven't tried running it on Li-ions for sustained periods
> 
> Just unscrew the pill and apply the thermal grease on the inside of the head half way in (with the glass and reflector still in place). Do not put the stuff on the pill itself because if you do put it on there you will smear the stuff all over the threads and it will get on the battery-tube making your hands dirty every time you change a battery...... And that thermal grease is quite nasty.



I haven't had any thermal issues with mine yet, but I've only run it for up to 30 seconds at a time. I'll probably apply a few dabs of that ceramic paste that's a little goopier than regular grease. I did the same thing for my Q-III and it worked out well.


----------



## ky70

RepProdigious said:


> Lucky lucky you! I had my cut-up AK16 that still needed to undergo the treatment...... So i took some pictures for you on the process!


 
WOW! As usual, you go above and beyond when helping others out!! Thanks for going through all this trouble.:twothumbs


----------



## RepProdigious

ky70 said:


> WOW! As usual, you go above and beyond when helping others out!! Thanks for going through all this trouble.:twothumbs



No problem mate, i hope the little write up will help you out. Let me know how your light turns out! :wave:


----------



## rekd0514

I got one of the 5 modes from DX a week or so ago and it turned out to be defective. It did work for a few minutes though. I have concluded from testing with a multimeter that the driver is defective. The switch has continuity and the led still lights, which brings me to my question. 

What would be a good option for a replacement 17mm AA driver for the XR-E. I think that is what I need from doing some research. I would like to buy it from somewhere in the US if possible as the wait from DX is too long. 

I am getting a replacement to me sent from DX as well, so hopefully the second one will work. Thank you for any help in advance.


----------



## RepProdigious

If i were you i wouldn't be bothered trying to fix the old one. It will take quite a bit of time (and money) to get it all done, better spend that on a proper programmable 3-mode like suggested tons of times.


----------



## rekd0514

Well If I can 2 lights working possibly it would be nice. I would think something like this would work well for not too much. I know it is only 14mm, but I think I could get it to hold in place. I may be getting another Romisen RC-N3 from them for my dad, so I could get it then to save on shipping. 

_*edit: oops forgot the link*_ http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-176/**NEW**-3-dsh-Mode-Regulated-Circuit/Detail

Apparently the k-106 to get is this one?

http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=6974

I looked at that one before, but it doesn't say it uses AA and was $6 more, so I got the 5 mode.


----------



## RepProdigious

rekd0514 said:


> Well If I can 2 lights working possibly it would be nice. I would think something like this would work well for not too much. I know it is only 14mm, but I think I could get it to hold in place. I may be getting another Romisen RC-N3 from them for my dad, so I could get it then to save on shipping.
> 
> Apparently the one to get is this one?
> 
> http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=6974
> 
> I looked at that one before, but it doesn't say it uses AA and was $6 more, so I got the 5 mode.



That is indeed the one you want, and trust me that the extra 6 bucks is money well spent! An AA will work just nice in that model but do keep in mind a 14550 will give you higher brightness!


----------



## Trancersteve

Am very interested in this model - 3 modes very useful.

I bought a Romisen MXDL RC-G2 (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3607) a few months ago.. will this AKOray k-106 be brighter and give more throw with an AA?


----------



## Ian2381

Trancersteve said:


> Am very interested in this model - 3 modes very useful.
> 
> I bought a Romisen MXDL RC-G2 (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3607) a few months ago.. will this AKOray k-106 be brighter and give more throw with an AA?



Absolutely no. RC-G2 is a heck of a thrower despite having a outdated emitter. You could swap your G2 with an R2 or Q5 emitter.


----------



## rekd0514

Would something like this 14mm driver work in the K-106? 

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-176/**NEW**-3-dsh-Mode-Regulated-Circuit/Detail

I would prefer to order something in the US for cheap, so then I will have tWo working lights. It would be a shame to let the Q5 go to waste.


----------



## pepekraft

rekd0514 said:


> Would something like this 14mm driver work in the K-106?
> 
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-176/**NEW**-3-dsh-Mode-Regulated-Circuit/Detail
> 
> I would prefer to order something in the US for cheap, so then I will have to working lights. It would be a shame to let the Q5 go to waste.



I think it will work, but only for AA, not 14500 if you use those. I've got a couple of those drivers arriving from shiningbeam today if I can believe USPS tracking site, and I'm really looking forward to playing with them. I don't have a spare K-106 to sacrifice tho, so I won't be able to tell you for sure if it will work there.


----------



## rekd0514

I don't feel like investing in a lithium charger as of yet, so eveything light I have will be running on duraloops. Let me know what you think of them when you try them out. I am pretty sure I can get a 14mm driver to hold in with some solder.


----------



## novalover

just bought mine from kd. can't wait to get it . hope i do not have any problems. btw can i get a 14500 batt at any kind of local store or do i have to purchase from a cool website to get one ?


----------



## rekd0514

You can grab some of these since you're already going to be waiting awhile.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26124


----------



## RepProdigious

novalover said:


> just bought mine from kd. can't wait to get it . hope i do not have any problems. btw can i get a 14500 batt at any kind of local store or do i have to purchase from a cool website to get one ?



Better find some cool webstore.... You could find the more 'common' sized li-ion cells in the better diy electronic stores but the 14500 isn't used at all really and specific stuff like that is only available online......


----------



## novalover

thanks guys i appreciate the help




guess i'll just chill for a while


----------



## novalover

well it's here and it works okay just as long as i don't mess with the tail clickie too much. runnin off a cheepie aa and i like the brightness . btw anyone know how to program this lil beast . mine showed up in an envelope and that was it ,no instructions or anything. lol just a lil reciept and the light


----------



## RepProdigious

novalover said:


> well it's here and it works okay just as long as i don't mess with the tail clickie too much. runnin off a cheepie aa and i like the brightness . btw anyone know how to program this lil beast . mine showed up in an envelope and that was it ,no instructions or anything. lol just a lil reciept and the light



Short manual:
-To enable/disable cell voltage protection: Turn the light on and give it three soft presses; The light wil flicker once (this means use for primary cells, so no protection) or twice (indicating use of secondary cells, so protection on).

-To get in programming mode; Turn on the light and give it 6 soft presses. The light will no first flicker once to indicate its ready to remember what you want the first mode to do. It will than start cycling through all different options you can choose. First it will ramp up from low to high, any soft press wlil select the current brightness. After the ramping it will give you the option for full power (once again click to select) and after those you can choose from a slow blink, fast blink or from basically any blinking speed as it will ramp through different speeds. Last and certainly least it will give you the option to select SOS mode. After you made your choise the light will flicker twice indicating its ready to receive programming instructions for memory location 2 and after that it will blink 3 times.... guess why!

Hop this will be of help!


----------



## novalover

awesome thank you so much . Time to playlovecpf
hmm hard to program but got it after three or four tries


----------

